# LO baby toe nail...



## LaughOutLoud

...ever since she was born, her baby toe nail has always been very very thick and kinda raised. Sounds strange but it really is different to her other nails and we alwyas struggle to cut it when doing her nails, even now. I had asked the professionals about it but they just brush it off like always. 

Im worried if its a deficiency or something causing it because its not normal. Any ideas please?


----------



## Wiggler

It might not be the same but my baby toenails are very very small, very thick and once they are away from the nail bed they gro back towards my feet. There is nothing wrong with me, its just one of those things, its probably the same for your little lady. If it was a deficiency then it would probably affect all of her nails x x x


----------



## channy3232

Rocco's are like that. They're really thick and they kind of grow away from the skin underneath and they grow into a point. They're very pointy so I'm always clipping them. Since they grow away from the skin, I'm always afraid I'm going to pull the nail off when I'm clipping it. It's nothing to worry about. I think once their little toes get bigger, they'll change.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I have a little toe nail that sounds similar. Always had it and doesn't seem to be an issue - except for manicures LOl!


----------



## // arcadia

My lo has exactly this on both her baby toes, they fall off though i think by socks rubbin, ive never been able to cut them they're to thick, her dad has the same and theres nothing deficient in him :D


----------



## Sazzoire

Mines exactly the same.... tbh though all of my nails are a little dodgey... I was told once that as I am a twin and was quite premature, my nails didn't develop properly in the womb.. not sure how true that is but it's never caused me any bother.


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Thanks for your reply guys. It seems to be just her little toe on both her feet and its so thick that its been hard to find clippers that can grab the nail - clippers dont open wide enough and we sue to try nail scissors when she was a baby and they wouldnt work either. DH tends to cut them as Im too scared and I think he has to kinda chisel away at it from the sides. It doesnt look very nice and you know being a girl I dont want it to bug her when she grows up - hope it sorts itself out but its been like that and at 2yrs its still the same.


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Alex has a baby toe nail like that. I once trimmed it and the whole thing came pinging off. He didn't even flinch! It grows back just the same. Although pretty unattractive, it doesn't seem to be doing him any harm at all.

Laura x


----------



## mummytobe

MY LO has this too, and its also fallen off and grown back the same ! Asked a dr about it before and they didnt really say anything about it. Didnt realise its this common though which makes it better :) i dont cut it much cause it hardly ever grows ?!


----------



## Joey the cat

My baby toenail has been lumpy since birth. I remember my mother asking the pediatrician what it was. He said it was nothing to worry about in babies and small children. Not a nail fungus. I've had it since birth and I'm 62. I just lightly file it down to make it flatter and polish away.


----------



## Joey the cat

My baby toenails have been lumpy since birth. I remember my mother asking the pediatrician what it was. He said it was nothing to worry about in babies and small children. Not a nail fungus. I've had it since birth and I'm 62. I just lightly file it down to make it flatter and polish away.


----------

